# how to increase Hp's in GA16DE with little money



## NismoSS (Nov 6, 2003)

somebody have a tips for my GA16DE, i wish 14 at 13segs in 1/4mille using non Turbo and without NOS.


----------



## mercer_diamond (Aug 1, 2003)

i think this is the 3rd time in two days a person has asked this question with out doing a search. but since u have only 3 posts ( i bearly have 50 but im on here everyday reading things) ill give my two pennies worth on some things. 1st thing im not to big on track times but i think its going to take a lot of work to get our cars in the 13s but im sure it can be done and there will be 20 poeple jumping on me for that if im not right. but the cheapest thing to do is to make the car breath better to do that u need a intake headers and exaulst ( i know i didnt spell that right but u know what im saying). hotshot ( www.hotshot.com ) makes the best headers(450) and intakes(250ish) for our whips. the best mulffer is Stromung ($600) as far i know of. u can also get UR pullies (225ish). advance your timing (free if u have a timing gun) and ummmm hum i cant really think of anything else right now work fried my brain ( breathing bondo and paint all day will do that to u). but to get some real power u going to have to get a turbo and hotshot has one for our cars but its 3500ish.

but next time your not sure on something do a search beforehand because just about every question u may have has been answered before and if u still cant find it go ahead an post your question ( im not trying to be an ass or anything but this question is asked everyday) and its good to see another nissan owner join the family

good luck on your car and if u have any questions that u need help on just send a pm be cool


----------



## Kambrian (Nov 24, 2002)

13 second N/A ga16de? Thats not going to happen. If you want to be able to feel a difference in power, youre going to have to pay for it.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

it is expensive if you want to fix up the ga16 motor, but the fastest i have ever seen a ga16 go with full interior and all motor is high 14's w/ street tires. its in a old article of the NPM. i believe he had intake, headers, ported head and tb, ignition, and upgraded clutch. maybe more work, i think that is very impressive especially coming from a underdog motor but right now i believe the most reliable way to reach a 13 sec. pass would be turbo. its already been proven 233whp. but i think it is possible for a ga16 to break 13's but it would take alot of work.


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

YOu drive a freakin' econocar - it's not going to happen without a significant investment of money.

If you want a fast car, Buy a older Fox body mustang or an f-body, and for very little money you can have them running 13's. Pumping up your econocar is useless and a money pit.

Also, use the right freakin' forum next time (you know, the one that says "GA16 1.6l Engine")


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

NismoSS said:


> *somebody have a tips for my GA16DE, i wish 14 at 13segs in 1/4mille using non Turbo and without NOS. *



alright noob. First, you need to learn the laws of physics............and then you need to come to reality.

without turbo or nitrous or dumping tons into engine building, you WILL NOT see 14s.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: how to increase Hp's in GA16DE with little money*



chimmike said:


> *alright noob. First, you need to learn the laws of physics............and then you need to come to reality.
> 
> without turbo or nitrous or dumping tons into engine building, you WILL NOT see 14s. *



yea he will, sure u wont get that from a ga16 but there are plenty of 4 cyl. that can pull low 15's in stock form, figure a stock ga16 can pull 16's in the 1/4 mile....you wanna drop like 4 seconds off that.....u better go boost


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: how to increase Hp's in GA16DE with little money*



AjRaCeR805 said:


> *yea he will, sure u wont get that from a ga16 but there are plenty of 4 cyl. that can pull low 15's in stock form, figure a stock ga16 can pull 16's in the 1/4 mile....you wanna drop like 4 seconds off that.....u better go boost *


oh yea, plenty of 4 bangers pull 15s stock, but the GA isn't one of them, nor is my engine....for sure. takes a lot of money to even get my engine in the 15s.


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

rbloedow said:


> *
> Also, use the right freakin' forum next time (you know, the one that says "GA16 1.6l Engine")  *


Why are some of yall such bitches!the guy is a newby,he doesnt know much yet! This rbloedow has 75 posts,and he thinks everyone is gonna be smart like him! Stupid fuck...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

nacho_nissan said:


> *Why are some of yall such bitches!the guy is a newby,he doesnt know much yet! This rbloedow has 75 posts,and he thinks everyone is gonna be smart like him! Stupid fuck... *


he may have 73 posts, but he's been here longer than you.

just because people don't post much doesn't mean they don't read the boards a lot.


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

chimmike said:


> *he may have 73 posts, but he's been here longer than you.
> 
> just because people don't post much doesn't mean they don't read the boards a lot. *


That shows he's even stupider!How are you gonna tell a newbie he's in the wrong place(in that way),he can just teach the newbie where everything is instead of being such a bitch... nosy as...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

nacho_nissan said:


> *That shows he's even stupider! *



stupid is as stupid does, captain.

:nazi salute to nacho_nazi:


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

nacho_nissan said:


> *Why are some of yall such bitches!the guy is a newby,he doesnt know much yet! This rbloedow has 75 posts,and he thinks everyone is gonna be smart like him! Stupid fuck... *


Wait, so because I spend my time searching the forums for the answers to my questions, and actually THINKING about the what is possible in REALITY when it comes to my vehicle, I'm a stupid fuck? Get real. The amount I post doesn't have anything to do with this. Follow my motto (in my sig) and you won't have to post much either. 

What have any of us said that isn't true? It's better that he is introduced to reality this way instead of falsely hoping that he'll be running 13s quarter miles in no time. 

The GA16 serves it's purpose perfectly - TO BE AN ECONOCAR ENGINE. Anyone who is serious about racing on the track would be better suited picking another vehicle instead of wasting their time dumping money into this engine.


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

rbloedow said:


> *Wait, so because I spend my time searching the forums for the answers to my questions, and actually THINKING about the what is possible in REALITY when it comes to my vehicle, I'm a stupid fuck? Get real. The amount I post doesn't have anything to do with this. Follow my motto (in my sig) and you won't have to post much either.
> 
> What have any of us said that isn't true? It's better that he is introduced to reality this way instead of fasely hopeing that he'll be running 13s quarter miles in no time.
> 
> The GA16 serves it's purpose perfectly - TO BE AN ECONOCAR ENGINE. Anyone who is serious about racing on the track would be better suited picking another vehicle instead of wasting their time dumping money into this engine. *


WoW!wait up,no-one said anything bout the GA being the bang for the buck...All im trying to say is..HE'S A NEWBIE! Why did u just tell him he's in the wrong place like if has been on this forum for years...Maybe next time tell them in a nicer way.And i dont post that much either,just when i have to argue with people who cant treat others well,oh look,i just went up to 105 posts!


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

nacho_nissan said:


> WoW!wait up,no-one said anything bout the GA being the bang for the buck...All im trying to say is..HE'S A NEWBIE! Why did u just tell him he's in the wrong place like if has been on this forum for years...Maybe next time tell them in a nicer way.And i dont post that much either,*just when i have to argue with people who cant treat others well,oh look,i just went up to 105 posts!*


Well, it's time you take your own advice. If you don't like the way I said it, too bad. Reality hurts. 

Oh, and also, use periods in your sentences from now. Run-on sentences were covered in 5th grade. It's a little hard to come across as a semi-intelligent person when the reader has to decipher your jumble of words and make some sense out of them. A little proofreading of reply wouldn't hurt, either.


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

thats.very.sweet...thanx.for.the.advice.I.almost.forgot.about.the.periods...thank.you.very.much.Mr.Smart-ass!By.the.way,would.u.like.to.teach.me.how.to.use.punctuation? U.seem.to.be.a.very.smart.teacher...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*CRAP*

This serves no purpose, not this crap off. If you want to have a pissing contest take it to PM.


----------

